# Weed eater stalls when given throttle



## nate81 (May 18, 2010)

I have a Sithl FS85 Weed wacker that starts up after a few pulls (sometimes it takes 10-15 pulls...but it eventually starts)....It will idle just fine, nice and smooth, but when you give it gas it dies out....you can play with the gas a little...example would be to give it slow gas and let it rev up slow, but it eventually dies out. That is my problem.

*Here is what i have exactly:*
Stihl FS85 trimmer that has a Zama C1Q Carb.

*Here is what I have done so far to fix it (nothing for me has worked yet):*
New fuel filter.
New air filter.
Cleaned spark arrestor screen.
Cleaned spark plug.
New fuel lines.
I pulled the carb apart and 'wiped' it down...it did not seem very dirty anyways.
New primer bulb.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you crossed your fuel lines when you hooked back up.


----------



## nate81 (May 18, 2010)

andybcumming112 said:


> Maybe you crossed your fuel lines when you hooked back up.




I have been having this problem for a few weeks now. After finding out how much the repair shop wanted, i decided to fix it myself but i need some advice and help.

If i had the lines crossed....would it even start? It idles like a dream, but when i give it a little gas...it stalls...


----------



## nate81 (May 18, 2010)

I solved the problem....while in the bathroom to be exact!!


----------



## nate81 (May 18, 2010)

it called for 89 or higher octane w/ the oil mix. I was putting 87 octane/oil mix ...i tried the 89 and it runs like a dream.


----------



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

nate81 said:


> it called for 89 or higher octane w/ the oil mix. I was putting 87 octane/oil mix ...i tried the 89 and it runs like a dream.


That little difference in octane should not prevent running so you might have had bad gas.
Another thing that could cause such is insects or something building nest in exhaust. Could not get above a rough idle speed when mud daubers plugged mine.


----------

